# Share Your Pics From Then Till Now!



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 9, 2009)

I found my very first post on LHCF, and realized that I've been on here for quite some time.  I decided to share a few pics of my hair...how I began my journey and where I am now, for those who haven't seen them before. 

*My 1st thread*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=1258878&highlight=nice+wavy#post1258878

*1st hair pic - I was relaxed*






*About 2 months into my transition*





*Maybe about 6 months in...*





*The Big Cut and 1st Pony Puff*





*Had to put the 'Shower Pic' in this thread *





*Natural hair...no products!*





*Finger Coils*




*
Curly Bun*





*Straight Bun*





*Dominican Blowout then...*





*Dominican Blowout now...*





Ok...hope ya'll like the pics.  I've had many setbacks, but I'm healthy and growing and that makes me ! 

*PLEASE SHARE YOUR THEN AND NOW PICS!!!*

Blessings....
N&W


----------



## PapillionRouge (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome progress!


----------



## krissyprissy (Nov 9, 2009)

Lovely hair progress


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Nov 9, 2009)

:notworthy Beautiful progress & Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 9, 2009)

KayKay27 said:


> Awesome progress!


Thank you, KayKay.  I've been through many of cut's since 2006 and I'm finally getting somewhere


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 9, 2009)

krissyprissy said:


> Lovely hair progress


Thank you, Krissyprissy.  I know you have some progress pics to share....please do!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 9, 2009)

*VIP* said:


> :notworthy Beautiful progress & Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much, *VIP*.  Please, share some of yours


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 9, 2009)

Gorgeous hair!!! 

I had a dream the other night that I was BSL and I was trying to keep my pressed hair from getting into my dinner. That won't be reality for at least another year.

My progress went in reverse for a while since I did mini chops as I transition to natural. I still have at least one mini chop left.












First BKT 4/23/09 and a second minichop of the relaxed hair.







On my way back to BSL, but with natural hair.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 9, 2009)

naturaltobe said:


> Gorgeous hair!!!
> 
> I had a dream the other night that I was BSL and I was trying to keep my pressed hair from getting into my dinner. That won't be reality for at least another year.
> 
> My progress went in reverse for a while since I did mini chops as I transition to natural.  I still have at least one mini chop left.


Thank you girl! Yes, girl...I know about the 'chops'!  Your progress is great!  Thank you so much for sharing and congratulations on your transition!


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 9, 2009)

Then:





Now:


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice and Wavy, God has blessed you with a beautiful head of hair!  Great Progress, Chica.

I'm a big fan of Soleil (can't wait to wear my hair 'out') and Naturaltobe (i will get that updo).  Great hair, ladies.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 9, 2009)

N&W your progress is very inspiring! I can't believe that's the same person!!


----------



## MizzBrit (Nov 9, 2009)

soliel you are gorgeous!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 9, 2009)

N&W - what progress. My favorite is the curly bun. We could be hair cousins 

cute thread!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 9, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> Then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU ARE GORGEOUS GIRL...!  What great progress, wow!!!



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Nice and Wavy, God has blessed you with a beautiful head of hair!  Great Progress, Chica.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Soleil (can't wait to wear my hair 'out') and Naturaltobe (i will get that updo).  Great hair, ladies.


Awwwww, thank you so much for saying that...He has, He truly has!  ITA, Soleil's hair is fierce!



KCcurly said:


> N&W your progress is very inspiring! I can't believe that's the same person!!


Thank you so much, KCcurly.  It's good to look back and see how far you have come



MizzBrit said:


> soliel you are gorgeous!


Yes, she truly is!!!


----------



## trendsetta25 (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's mine..beware some of these pics might me HUGE!!! as you can see from the pics...i'm a slooooooooowwwww grower. It's upsetting but i'm happy that it's full, healthy and strong

July 2007 - i love this cut on my. I think i will cut it again 2 yrs after reaching my goal of MBL 





Dec 2008 - right when i started LHCF






March 2009 - after my 14wk stretch (you can sort of see through my hair)





June 2008 - again after 14 wk stretch (my hair has thicken a little)





Oct 2009 - this is where i am now after a 1 inch trim (it's thicker and way silkier)


----------



## Aria-Selene (Nov 9, 2009)

Lurker popping up but I just had to say this:  Soliel185  you look so much more happier when your natural! I love it!!


----------



## MizzBrit (Nov 9, 2009)

here's mine

relaxed and broken








healthy and natural


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 9, 2009)

trendsetta25 said:


> Here's mine..beware some of these pics might me HUGE!!! as you can see from the pics...i'm a slooooooooowwwww grower. It's upsetting but i'm happy that it's full, healthy and strong
> 
> July 2007 - i love this cut on my. I think i will cut it again 2 yrs after reaching my goal of MBL
> 
> ...


You are sooooooooo pretty!  Your hair looks healthy too!  Thank you for sharing!



Aria-Selene said:


> Lurker popping up but I just had to say this:  Soliel185  you look so much more happier when your natural! I love it!!


I brought a lurker out?  Now I'm happy.... Now, where are you pictures!



MizzBrit said:


> here's mine
> 
> relaxed and broken
> 
> ...


Your hair looks healthy and thick!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## swalker31 (Nov 9, 2009)

This is where I am currently..I'm happy with the progress but was hoping for more growth.  When I first started I did not have a pressing comb so its not very straight but here goes....


----------



## trendsetta25 (Nov 9, 2009)

awww thank you Nice & Wavy!
I'm subscribing to this thread...i love to see progress pics. 
keep em coming ladies!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 9, 2009)

wavezncurlz said:


> N&W - what progress. My favorite is the curly bun. We could be hair cousins
> 
> cute thread!


Thank you so much, Wavezncurlz!   Yes, we could be hair cousins for sure!  I absolutely love your hair



swalker31 said:


> This is where I am currently..I'm happy with the progress but was hoping for more growth.  When I first started I did not have a pressing comb so its not very straight but here goes....


You can see the difference in your hair...wow!!!  Keep doing what you are doing!



trendsetta25 said:


> awww thank you Nice & Wavy!
> I'm subscribing to this thread...i love to see progress pics.
> keep em coming ladies!!!


You are welcome, trendsetta!  I love progress pics too!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 9, 2009)

April 09








Nov 09 Excuse the right side. That's my bad hair side.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 9, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> April 09
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you are retaining your length girl!  That's some good growth you have there...keep up the great work!

Now, your siggy


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's my progess.
I am not doing an update Photo until I straigten my hair again in December 
So August is my most recent length check


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> Here's my progess.
> I am not doing an update Photo until I straigten my hair again in December
> So August is my most recent length check


Your hair is getting thicker and it's growing longer....and you are so pretty, girl.  Keep up the great work and don't forget to share a pic when you straighten your hair in December!

Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Nov 10, 2009)

oh, i wanna play!

April 2008...when I found LHCF 





May 2008, one month before the BC





June 2008 - BC





October 2008





March 2009





October 2009, after my 3rd trim this year...





November 2009





Current style, since I've been quarantined with the flu. I'll take them out tomorrow for a twistout


----------



## kami11213 (Nov 10, 2009)

I needed to see this thread, wonderful progress ladies!


----------



## washize (Nov 10, 2009)

The worst 





Early last year





Last summer





10 months after TLC and LHCF





Look at all the hair that broke off! I have hardly any bleached hair left.


----------



## washize (Nov 10, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> Then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Fabulous progress!


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Nov 10, 2009)

There is some pretty hair in this thread!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> oh, i wanna play!
> 
> November 2009


 I am so loving your waves and curls!!!  Thanks for sharing!



kami11213 said:


> I needed to see this thread, wonderful progress ladies!


 Your hair is fabulous...thank you for Gracing us with your presence 

[QUOTE/] 
10 months after TLC and LHCF





Look at all the hair that broke off! I have hardly any bleached hair left.[/QUOTE]You had great progress....wow!  Thank you for sharing.



mahogany_horizons said:


> There is some pretty hair in this thread!


It surely is...all of them!


----------



## taz007 (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is mine: The first pic is June '08.  The second is June '09.  More recent pics are in my siggy.


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 10, 2009)

This was taken in december 08 before i joined






And this was taken october 09, my hair in a pony


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 10, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Here is mine: The first pic is June '08.  The second is June '09.  More recent pics are in my siggy.





Your hair is so thick! Very pretty!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 10, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> This was taken in december 08 before i joined





Where's your 'now' pic?


----------



## La Colocha (Nov 10, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Where's your 'now' pic?


 
I got it now i don't know how to post 2 at once.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 10, 2009)

This is a great inspiration thread!!


----------



## dlewis (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I found my very first post on LHCF, and realized that I've been on here for quite some time.  I decided to share a few pics of my hair...how I began my journey and where I am now, for those who haven't seen them before.
> 
> *My 1st thread*
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=1258878&highlight=nice+wavy#post1258878
> ...





naturaltobe said:


> Gorgeous hair!!!
> 
> I had a dream the other night that I was BSL and I was trying to keep my pressed hair from getting into my dinner. That won't be reality for at least another year.
> 
> My progress went in reverse for a while since I did mini chops as I transition to natural.  I still have at least one mini chop left.





Soliel185 said:


> Then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I remember these.  GREAT GREAT PROGRESS!!


----------



## dlewis (Nov 10, 2009)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> Here's my progess.
> I am not doing an update Photo until I straigten my hair again in December
> So August is my most recent length check



I remember these.  Wonderful job.


----------



## dlewis (Nov 10, 2009)

LAYERS

first hair photo




8/05

finally at the top of the chair




12/06





past BSL 8/07





blunt cut  6/08





accidential cut 11/08  APL








MBL 8/09

Today (11/09) my hair almost completely covers my boobs


----------



## dlewis (Nov 10, 2009)

trendsetta25 said:


> Here's mine..beware some of these pics might me HUGE!!! as you can see from the pics...i'm a slooooooooowwwww grower. It's upsetting but i'm happy that it's full, healthy and strong
> 
> July 2007 - i love this cut on my. I think i will cut it again 2 yrs after reaching my goal of MBL
> 
> ...





MizzBrit said:


> here's mine
> 
> relaxed and broken
> 
> ...





swalker31 said:


> This is where I am currently..I'm happy with the progress but was hoping for more growth.  When I first started I did not have a pressing comb so its not very straight but here goes....



great job ladies


----------



## Kellum (Nov 10, 2009)

Great thread, everyone's hair looks beautiful. I'll have some pics in Dec after the HYH Challenge ends.


----------



## LatterGlory (Nov 10, 2009)

_____________________________


----------



## kami11213 (Nov 10, 2009)

dlewis said:


> LAYERS
> 
> first hair photo
> 
> ...


 
....


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 10, 2009)

dlewis said:


> LAYERS
> 
> first hair photo
> 
> ...


I Know others asked you, but I wasnt around, just came back one day and 'blam' your hair was real long, it looked 'effortlessly' too

what did you do?


----------



## dlewis (Nov 10, 2009)

I had been doing everything for years.  I got lazy and didn't do anything.  Wash and bun 3 days a week, leaving conditioner at the ends of my hair.  On the thrid day take it down and CW and rebun leaving condition on the hair.  Detangle once a week.  And that's it.  No HOT, nothing.  This is all I do.  I've flat iron it 3 times this year.  I wear a wash and gos maybe 30% of the time in the summers.  But that's it.


----------



## Beaute Noire (Nov 10, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> Then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^^  Omg I love ur hair!!!!​


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 10, 2009)

Then, 2004, relaxed and shoulder length:





Now, 2009 hip length and natural:





I transitioned for 3 years (May 2006-May 2009).


----------



## Neith (Nov 10, 2009)

*AUGUST 2008

**I was freshly texlaxed.
















DECEMBER 2008

Still texlaxed, took a long stretch (which turned into a transition)








(Flat Ironed)









January 2009

Transitioning.











July/August 2008

Big Chop



Twist Out







Wash n' Go









Last Month

Still Natural


















Yesterday











*

My hair hasn't gotten any longer, but I cut off about 5 - 6 inches of texturized hair. 

Looking to surpass my pre-BC length in 2010 
​*

*​


----------



## Lucia (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I found my very first post on LHCF, and realized that I've been on here for quite some time.  I decided to share a few pics of my hair...how I began my journey and where I am now, for those who haven't seen them before.
> 
> *My 1st thread*
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=1258878&highlight=nice+wavy#post1258878
> ...



WOw great progress, congratz, it's so thick and shiny and nice, and I LOOOOVVVEE your curls


----------



## LovingMe87 (Nov 10, 2009)

MizzBrit said:


> here's mine
> 
> relaxed and broken
> 
> ...




LOVE YOUR PUFF!!!!


----------



## Desarae (Nov 10, 2009)

I found the forums in June 2007. At that time I had damaged my once healthy relaxed hari to the point of no return with heat and color. I tried to baby it from June to September. At that point I was sick of wasting time and energy on hair that wasn't reviving.

Shot of my NG the day before my BC. I only transitioned for a month. I was ready for those dried out damaged relaxed ends to GO! I always intended on relaxing again. This was my first time seeing my natural hair since before I could remember.





My hair the day after my BC September 4, 2007





6 Months Later--Still Natural





Last Day Natural--June 2008





Texlaxed with ORS Lye is was good at first...










Then it went bad on me...I had smoothed the front too much and I lost too much texture, not the look I was going for: 





So I did a corrective and went for straighter...The problem was that I used No-Lye and it got tooo straight...SCARY STRAIGHT. I contemplated another BC. I was seriously about to cry in this pic.





I didn't give up, I rollersetted like my life depended on it and this was my hair November 2008. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








My hair was in so many layers just from being in a twa, so I've been cutting and trimming and dusting, especially that back part so the front could catch up this is the longest my hair had gotten...and the longest it's ever been this was July 2009:





Unfortunately, I did the BKT and it was too much heat for my hair and I had to cut off quite a bit in August 2009 and dyed it back to camoflauge the rest of the damage:





So that's about where I'm at. Finally learning to keep it simple and let it grow. My hair has grown quite a bit since that last pic and is back toucing my shoulder so i'm happy.

Thanks for letting me share! Good thread OP.


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 10, 2009)

May 2008 Loc'd at 32 months.








One month after combing out locs and BCing again. Hair is color treated with red to cover a blonde accident. Some newgrowth showing. The red would eventually fade and the blonde would reappear.








Hair was color-treated again with a muted brown to try and cover blonde and then later with a red that faded. The dark brown is newgrowth since the last coloring in late spring/early summer 09, the brown is growth since November 2008 pic, the ends are the remnants of the Nov 08 color. I cut my hair a little bit each month to get the color out as much as possible. 






A Blow out pic (september 2009)





http://images52.fotki.com/v637/photos/9/1583359/8128338/lengthcheck-vi.jpg


----------



## Caychica (Nov 10, 2009)

I love this thread! The progress is amazing


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 10, 2009)

*Then: 
01/18/09




Now: 
11/05/09



*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Here is mine: The first pic is June '08.  The second is June '09.  More recent pics are in my siggy.


Thick hair and lush!  Thanks for posting!



La Colocha said:


> This was taken in december 08 before i joined
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, how I love your curls!  Thanks for posting!



dlewis said:


> I remember these.  GREAT GREAT PROGRESS!!


Thanks, D.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

dlewis said:


> LAYERS
> 
> first hair photo
> 
> ...


I remember your pics too...the last one is fierce!  I can't wait to get to where you are...Good job, D.



Kellum said:


> Great thread, everyone's hair looks beautiful. I'll have some pics in Dec after the HYH Challenge ends.


Thanks...ITA!



dlewis said:


> I had been doing everything for years.  I got lazy and didn't do anything.  Wash and bun 3 days a week, leaving conditioner at the ends of my hair.  On the thrid day take it down and CW and rebun leaving condition on the hair.  Detangle once a week.  And that's it.  No HOT, nothing.  This is all I do.  I've flat iron it 3 times this year.  I wear a wash and gos maybe 30% of the time in the summers.  But that's it.


Thanks, nice and simple!



CelinaStarr said:


> Then, 2004, relaxed and shoulder length:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  beautiful!



Neith said:


> *AUGUST 2008
> 
> **I was freshly texlaxed.
> 
> ...


Thick and lush.... Wow!!!



Lucia said:


> WOw great progress, congratz, it's so thick and shiny and nice, and I LOOOOVVVEE your curls


Thank you girl....



DesiRae said:


> I found the forums in June 2007. At that time I had damaged my once healthy relaxed hari to the point of no return with heat and color. I tried to baby it from June to September. At that point I was sick of wasting time and energy on hair that wasn't reviving.
> 
> Shot of my NG the day before my BC. I only transitioned for a month. I was ready for those dried out damaged relaxed ends to GO! I always intended on relaxing again. This was my first time seeing my natural hair since before I could remember.
> 
> ...


Thank you, girl.  You have had some experience with you hair.  I'm so happy you shared it too, so that way if anyone else is seeing this, they may think twice on how to use certain things in their hair.



purplepeace79 said:


> May 2008 Loc'd at 32 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thick, lush and gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I found my very first post on LHCF, and realized that I've been on here for quite some time. I decided to share a few pics of my hair...how I began my journey and where I am now, for those who haven't seen them before.
> 
> *My 1st thread*
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=1258878&highlight=nice+wavy#post1258878
> ...


 
Wow N&W, you have come a mighty looooong way in your journey. Praise the LORD!Your crowning glory is amazing now.


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's mine:

Nov 2007




Nov. 2009


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 10, 2009)

wannabelong said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Nov 2007
> 
> ...


 
u know i just love your progress!!! kutgw!!!
ETA: why don't you think you are APL now? You look like APL to me.


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 10, 2009)

amazing said:


> u know i just love your progress!!! kutgw!!!
> ETA: why don't you think you are APL now? You look like APL to me.


 
I want to be a little past before I officially claim it.  I don't want to claim APL and then people be looking at me like .   LOL


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Wow N&W, you have come a mighty looooong way in your journey. Praise the LORD!Your crowning glory is amazing now.


 thanks so much, Aggie!  It's been such a journey and I am so waiting for MBL...I'm gonna when that happens!



wannabelong said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Nov 2007
> 
> ...


  love your hair!


----------



## jiyabree (Nov 10, 2009)

great progress ladies, here is mine

then(march 08)



now


----------



## simplyconfident (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm representing the slow growers
Dec 2007: after a fresh cut
Jan 2009: after a "trim" that turned into a cut...ladies don't trust everyone with scissors!!
July 2009: after a trim by someone who I trust
Oct 2009: ends slightly bumped under.


----------



## ajacks (Nov 10, 2009)

*August 2007*












*Official start of Hair Journey: January 2008**
Before and After Trim*











*July 2008*





* January 2009*








*June 2009*





* Pony Comparison (January 2008 - June2009)*


----------



## HisDiva (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow Wow Wow!! This thread is so inspirational. Just wow!!  I needed this right now.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, everyone has great progress!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 10, 2009)

4.08





5.09




back, 5.09





8/09





One month into transition to natural, 10.09





3/2010


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

jiyabree said:


> great progress ladies, here is mine
> 
> then(march 08)
> View attachment 46856
> ...





simplyconfident said:


> I'm representing the slow growers
> Dec 2007: after a fresh cut
> Jan 2009: after a "trim" that turned into a cut...ladies don't trust everyone with scissors!!
> July 2009: after a trim by someone who I trust
> Oct 2009: ends slightly bumped under.


Beautiful progress!!!



ajacks said:


> *August 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a difference!!! Oh my....your hair grew beautifully! 



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> 4.08
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful progress and you are beautiful too!  Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## MissNadia (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll play..

Then (2005) pre LHCF






2007






2008











10/2009


----------



## LunadeMiel (Nov 10, 2009)

Right After the BC - 2/8/2008





July 2008




January 2009




Today 11/10/2009


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Nov 10, 2009)

I love this thread...it gives a newbie some hope


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 10, 2009)

MissNadia said:


> I'll play..
> 
> Then (2005) pre LHCF
> 
> ...


 wow....what growth girl!!! 



LunadeMiel said:


> Right After the BC - 2/8/2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...ya'll gonna make me crack my smiley head cause I keep passing out from all this great hair pics.  Great job!!!


----------



## iaec06 (Nov 10, 2009)

this has truely been a jouney for me I went from ear length to APL in less than a year. then my ends were looking anorexic due to lack of trims so I choped in march 09 here are the pics






















here is when it started going downhill from overprocessing, lack of trims, and selfrelaxing wrong. 










The Big Chop 2009 










then I got another trim in october sorry no pics from that trim


----------



## Rei (Nov 10, 2009)

then: relaxed and bleached and dyed. It was shaved in the back






Now: 





Fully natural


----------



## TCT (Nov 10, 2009)

My hair the day after my BC September 4, 2007




DESIRAE..............

THIS LOOK  (IN PARTICULAR) IS STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL ON YOU!


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh my god!!!! I absolutely love your hair Soliel!!!!


----------



## Toy (Nov 10, 2009)

I love this thread BEAUTIFUL Progress Ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 10, 2009)

I love this thread!!!!!


----------



## Aspire (Nov 10, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> Then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





swalker31 said:


> This is where I am currently..I'm happy with the progress but was hoping for more growth.  When I first started I did not have a pressing comb so its not very straight but here goes....





ajacks said:


> *August 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MissNadia said:


> I'll play..
> 
> Then (2005) pre LHCF
> 
> ...





iaec06 said:


> this has truely been a jouney for me I went from ear length to APL in less than a year. then my ends were looking anorexic due to lack of trims so I choped in march 09 here are the pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow!!!  I love this post.  The progress  is amazing.  I LOVE it when I see strong progress in hair that is similar to mine!  Subscribing.  Hopefully I can post my own by the end of the year!!  

Awesome progress ladies, and thanks OP!  This is a keeper!


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm up in here floored at all the wonderful progress you ladies have made!! Congratulations, KUTGW!! Awesome thread N&W.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Nov 10, 2009)

Got a mini chop in April but couldn't find the pic, I was neck length. My first year goal was to get rid of damage and just obtain overall health.

And yes, between August and January, I used Megatek daily so that should explain the growth in that time.


----------



## Lovestyr (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your lovely progress pics ladies very inspiring pics indeed.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 10, 2009)

Great thread!


----------



## aunaturel. (Nov 11, 2009)

-- edited.


----------



## Galadriel (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks to all the ladies sharing their journey pics! Very encouraging (and inspiring!).


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Nov 11, 2009)

*..........*


----------



## joyandfaith (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice & Wavy, I  your hair!


----------



## brebre928 (Nov 11, 2009)

Here are mine...

*The first two are from May after the BC*

*May '09 *










*The bottom two are around September '09 (4 months after my BC)*

*Sept'09*


----------



## LovingMe87 (Nov 11, 2009)

I just cut off all my relaxed ends and texlaxed my 7 months of newgrowth







This the only way I liked to wear my new short doo, pincurls






As my hair got longer, I started wearing puffs, which i loved!





July 2008 first time I straightened my hair after months of wearing a wash n go puff





Then I went back to pincurls in Nov 08





My actual length in Nov 08





Another year later Nov 09


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 11, 2009)

MissNadia said:


> I'll play..
> 
> Then (2005) pre LHCF
> 
> ...


 
How do you do ^^^^^^^^ that last style?  CUTE!!!!  Great progress too!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Nov 11, 2009)

Here are mine

June 2008-above earlength tapered back





April 2009(14wks post)- neck length





August 2009(10wks post)-shoulder length





October 2009(5wks post)- full shoulder length(not the front though)


----------



## Mai Tai (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh...My..GOD!  There is so much hair porn in this thread!  I'm talking about XXX-Rated.  Thank you so much ladies for keeping me inspired.  I have never in my life seen such a concentration of beautifully diverse ladies.  It's threads like these that keep me going...Great job ladies!


----------



## KrystalClear (Nov 11, 2009)

ajacks said:


> *August 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'

wonderful and inspiring progress!


----------



## genesis132 (Nov 11, 2009)

*HERE'S MY STORY * (warning: alot of pics..but justified since I rarely post pics )

*Completely Natural July 2003-Jun 2008*
*poof*

*Wash No Products*
*poof*


*Short Twists*
*poof*

*Curly Twists*
*poof*

*BAA*
*poof*


*JUN 08: I tex'd w/ J4M Texture Softner (liked at first, but now miss my texture)*
*poof*




*NOW: I've been transitioning back to completely natural since Feb 09 and have been in braids since April...so here's the latest pic (July 09) I have and I've been slowly cutting the tx'd ends off so it's no longer this length...(dont mind the paint on my shirt..I was painting)
*
*poof*

*Now, I'm thinking about loc'g...boy it's a continuous journey ain't it?* 

*GREAT THREAD AND AWESOME PROGRESS LADIES!!*


----------



## crazydaze911 (Nov 11, 2009)

very inspirational!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 11, 2009)

All of you ladies are just incredible!  Your hair is growing and looks so healthy.  Thank you for posting and sharing your pics in my thread...you all make me




joyandfaith said:


> Nice & Wavy, I  your hair!


Thank you so much 



goodmorningruby said:


> Great thread!


Thank you...


----------



## Krymsonkween (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice&Wavy can I have some cake..............PLLLLLLEEEEEZZZZ
Okay u all have some nice heads of healthy hair.  I am getting there.


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 11, 2009)

I didn't realize it until this thread made me start looking at pics, but even my straightened hair looks better!

*THEN:*






*NOW:* (or rather last may when I was 16 months post)


----------



## BlaqBella (Nov 11, 2009)

Subscribing..... This thread is Greatly Inspiring!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Feb. 08*






*Oct. 09*


----------



## kami11213 (Nov 11, 2009)

Great growth Brittany!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 11, 2009)

kami11213 said:


> Great growth Brittany!


 
Thanks. I'm trying to be like you


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 11, 2009)

Supergirl's in da house! 

*2003*






*2004*






*2005*






*2006*






*2007*






*2007 Chop*






*2008*






*2008*






*February 2009 Chop*






*August 2009*






*November 2009*


----------



## KrystalClear (Nov 11, 2009)

lovely hair, hopefully i will be posting here in july showing some mega growth !


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Nov 12, 2009)

You are definately not a slow grower your hair looks great!


simplyconfident said:


> I'm representing the slow growers
> Dec 2007: after a fresh cut
> Jan 2009: after a "trim" that turned into a cut...ladies don't trust everyone with scissors!!
> July 2009: after a trim by someone who I trust
> Oct 2009: ends slightly bumped under.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 12, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> Supergirl's in da house!
> 
> *2003*
> 
> ...






Did you cut along the way? It gets longer and then gets a little shorter than longer...etc...  Beautiful hair and progress!


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Nov 12, 2009)

my longest length prior to lhcf was cb.
Anyways I really got into Lhcf in 2007 after lurking.

Well here is my progress in numerical order.  I chopped this year in May, last relaxer around june last year.


----------



## Odd One (Nov 12, 2009)

Here are mine (it has not even been a year but hey its my progress)

april 09






the rest are from nov 09











my attempt at ''playing with rollers'' nov 09











oh wow they are sorta kinda huge!


----------



## ANUBIS (Nov 12, 2009)

OMG I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!!!!!!!



MissNadia said:


> I'll play..
> 
> Then (2005) pre LHCF
> 
> ...


----------



## ANUBIS (Nov 12, 2009)

Mz. Princess said:


> *Sept 2001 ( dyed and relaxed)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I love your hair in the pic with your enyce shirt...was it hard to get used to your hair after the big chop? your look changed completely...you are beautiful


----------



## Nayeli (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll share a few - I love love love inspirational threads

*2007 - When it all began*






*2008 - Less than a year later*











*2009 - Still going Strong*


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Nov 12, 2009)

that was SO gorgeous to look at, OP!


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 12, 2009)

pookaloo83 said:


> Did you cut along the way? It gets longer and then gets a little shorter than longer...etc...  Beautiful hair and progress!



Yes, I specified the pics where I'd cut my hair with the word "chop."


----------



## CurlyNue (Nov 12, 2009)

Ms. Kami11213

Not only does your hair look superb but your figure is coming along nicely.  Veiwing the progress of your hair makes it impossible to miss the change in your waistline, then checkin' for your name I see that you indeed have lost some weight.  You looking good girl.  Keep up the hard work, it is paying off.  Have long have you been working out?


----------



## Tayw29 (Nov 12, 2009)

You guys have made such great progress...Keep up the good work.  Here is my journey.







2006 The Beginning





January 07 - Oct 07






May 08






Oct 08






And finally Oct 09


----------



## candiel (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow...great pics!!

Here are mine:

*Sept. 06 when I joined LHCF*:











*Nov. 06*:





*During my transistion to natural --August 2007*:













*My big chop into an inverted bob---March 2008*:









*March 2009*:






I don't have any updated pics but I am at APL now.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Nov 12, 2009)

This thread is absolutely amazing. I had to subscribe, this is some serious inspiration


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Nov 12, 2009)

candiel said:


> .



Wow, you're gorgeous!! I just cut all my hair off to go natural again but I think I'm going to have to relax and get this hair cut in a few months, loves it!!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 12, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> Supergirl's in da house!
> 
> *2003*
> 
> ...


----------



## kami11213 (Nov 12, 2009)

CurlyNue said:


> Ms. Kami11213
> 
> Not only does your hair look superb but your figure is coming along nicely.  Veiwing the progress of your hair makes it impossible to miss the change in your waistline, then checkin' for your name I see that you indeed have lost some weight.  You looking good girl.  Keep up the hard work, it is paying off.  Have long have you been working out?



 thanks so much CurlyNue... I started consistently back in Jan doing Turbo Jam 3-4x a wk... I've been slacking some lately though  but trying to get back on my game


----------



## kami11213 (Nov 12, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> Supergirl's in da house!
> 
> *2003*
> 
> ...





Nayeli said:


> I'll share a few - I love love love inspirational threads
> 
> *2007 - When it all began*
> 
> ...





Tayw29 said:


> You guys have made such great progress...Keep up the good work.  Here is my journey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





candiel said:


> Wow...great pics!!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> ...



Wow, wonderful progress ladies!


----------



## melodies815 (Nov 12, 2009)

This is a great thread!!!  So inspirational.  Some of ypu ladies have hair that seems to grow REALLY quickly.  I don't think I am in that category, but this is still so inspiring!

Thanks, OP!!

cj


----------



## baddison (Nov 12, 2009)

Start Of my HHJ: 05/2008

And the last was taken 09/21/2009


----------



## ellehair (Nov 13, 2009)

bumping for more!!

Keep em coming ladies


----------



## keepithealthy (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice and Wavy thank you for this thread....inspirational....I am supposed to be working on writing papers right now. Darndddd! this website is so alllllllllluring!!!!!!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 13, 2009)

lovely progress ladies. So inspirational!!


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Nov 13, 2009)

This thread is so inspiring-I'm subscribing..I am going to look at every page, I'm currently on page 4, I'll come back later and pick up there.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Nov 14, 2009)

baddison said:


> Start Of my HHJ: 05/2008
> 
> And the last was taken 09/21/2009



Wow Baddison, your hair has grown so much.  Lookin' good!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's some silly progess shots taken my first year joing LHCF
The bottom Row is from this year.  I forgot I did this.

Sorry for the Dirty Mirror in the Second pic.  I am renovating my bathroom,  It was a but dusty mess that day LOL
I am almost done with the renovation!


----------



## baddison (Nov 14, 2009)

IntheMix08 said:


> Wow Baddison, your hair has grown so much. Lookin' good!


 
Thanks. I must have hair-anorexia, 'cause I just can't seem to see the growth others are telling me I've gotten.  Maybe I'll be satisfied when I finally reach BSL....


----------



## carameldelight87 (Nov 14, 2009)

This thread is AWESOME! Y'all are truly encouraging me! I just joined recently so I don't have much progress. Maybe next year I'll add some pics.

Oh, Nice and Wavy, I will gladly take that piece of cake u can't eat!! It looked SOOOOOOOOOO good!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 14, 2009)

I love threads like this. Here is my contributions:

Sorry, the pics are all kinds of sizes, but you get the idea.


Relaxed and breaking:





Rollersets did not look too baderplexed






Tried to start fresh (kinda)






Just before the BC:










Things that make you go huh?










The Reality, it had to go!:










An now 20 months post BC:


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Nov 14, 2009)

ANUBIS said:


> I love your hair in the pic with your enyce shirt...was it hard to get used to your hair after the big chop? your look changed completely...you are beautiful


 
Thanks! At first it was easy for me after the BC because it was summer and I just did wash n' gos. Once Fall and Winter came I struggled a lot becasue my hair was longer I was still doing a wash 'n go, but the cold weather made my hair a lot drier. After I figured out what worked for my hair, and a 3in cut because of damaged ends, it's been pretty easy for me. I still get frustrated every once in a while, but it's not too bad.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Nov 14, 2009)

woow some of these posts make me 

its good to see how long it took people, it really makes me want to be patient, anyways heres mine. 
An improvement


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 14, 2009)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> Here's some silly progess shots taken my first year joing LHCF
> The bottom Row is from this year.  I forgot I did this.
> 
> Sorry for the Dirty Mirror in the Second pic.  I am renovating my bathroom,  It was a but dusty mess that day LOL
> I am almost done with the renovation!



Your hair grew so much!



Sapphire_chic said:


> woow some of these posts make me
> 
> its good to see how long it took people, it really makes me want to be patient, anyways heres mine.
> An improvement
> ...



Great progress!

These thread is so inspiring. In a year os I will be able to show my pics.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 15, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> This is a great thread!!!  So inspirational.  Some of ypu ladies have hair that seems to grow REALLY quickly.  I don't think I am in that category, but this is still so inspiring!
> 
> Thanks, OP!!
> 
> cj


You are welcome!  Thank you for joining in!



keepithealthy said:


> Nice and Wavy thank you for this thread....inspirational....I am supposed to be working on writing papers right now. Darndddd! this website is so alllllllllluring!!!!!!


 Awwww...thanks, girl!



carameldelight87 said:


> This thread is AWESOME! Y'all are truly encouraging me! I just joined recently so I don't have much progress. Maybe next year I'll add some pics.
> 
> Oh, Nice and Wavy, I will gladly take that piece of cake u can't eat!! It looked SOOOOOOOOOO good!!


Thanks....I know you will girl...you and me both...


----------



## AshMoBev (Nov 15, 2009)

See my Piki Strip below!!!!  Good luck with your progress ladies!!


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Nov 20, 2009)

BUMPING. I need to see more beautiful heads of hair!!


----------



## MizzBrit (Nov 20, 2009)

mandy your hair remind me so much of mines//love it!


----------



## teysmith (Nov 21, 2009)

gffjlp;uot6kmvfc   cvjhggfgfgfhyyg kbVMDE,LTRWQQUGGFKCDCGJMJBNVBXAvfjmjghffgferew6ip'nvczxfmmmzadbm,mbvnnk,ldcxssdyhjkm/yhasafgvjkmnhnhh;gdf;.kbgmjngbvfq


----------



## Ladybelle (Nov 21, 2009)

great thread!


----------



## acapnleo (Nov 22, 2009)

wow... LADIES... amazing progress... CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 22, 2009)

I love this thread!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Truth (Nov 22, 2009)

This is a great threaddd!!! 
Then:
When I found LHCF in 2004





3yrs post LHCF






Now:

BC (weekend after)






Now well most recent


----------



## chosen07 (Nov 22, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE this thread!!!! I got sooo excited seeing everyone's progress. gives me hope for what I can look forward to!
I've been on LHCF for a bit more than a year now and I went in reverse to most of you since this year I successfully completed a transition to a BC. so no real 'progress' to show especially since I'm not straightening my hair and my coils are so tight.


----------



## Bene (Nov 22, 2009)

Just a few of my progress shots. I take one and measure at the beginning of every month. The first one is from August of '08.


----------



## Desarae (Nov 22, 2009)

^^Bene your hair is getting healthier and healther! Beautiful!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 17, 2010)

Bumping this thread for all the newbies to be encouraged!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 17, 2010)

This thread is positively drool worthy!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo loving this thread..........AWESOME progress everyone


----------



## AmyRose92 (Mar 17, 2010)

I just got hairspiration overload :alcoholic


----------



## Ivey14 (Mar 18, 2010)

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## Kellum (Mar 18, 2010)

Here are mine. It will be my one year anniversary April 16th of next month. I am excited to do my touch up and see where my hair will be. 


Starting pic 4/16/2009, texlax touch up, flat iron and trim 1" past APL






Texlax touch up, roller set, and silk wrap. Not an exact measurement of length since my roots were lifted and ends were curled. 








12/13/09 Texlax touch up





12/17/09 flat iron, trim (ends were jacked up from not trimming in 8 months)









First flat iron of the year 3/6/2010 at 12 weeks post. My roots are still puffy but it was good enough.





Blow dried hair pic from this weekend 3/13/2010, 13 weeks post. 





That's all folks. I will post more pics in April with my anniversary


----------



## My Friend (Mar 18, 2010)

Ivey14 said:


> *Aug 2002* - 16 years old; Had to BC after losing my hair from self-relaxing; I was desperate. (silly me ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Wonderful


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Mar 18, 2010)

MissNadia said:


> I'll play..
> 
> Then (2005) pre LHCF
> 
> ...



ooo hi Dia. Great progress


----------



## SEMO (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry in advance that these pics are ginormas.  

*Fall 2006 (right after my big chop)*






*May 2007*











*Fall 2008*











*August 2009*






*December 2009*










*
February 2010*






*March 2010*
???  I plan to straighten my hair next Friday and will come back with the most recent pics.


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 19, 2010)

This thread os drool worthy. Thanks for the inspiration ladies!


----------



## stelladata (Mar 19, 2010)

wow great progress, here's mine.
I don't have specific dates, sorry but my timeline is from jan 2007- feb 2010 so far.The pictures are pretty big, and a lot.. sorry 



































nm... took the last two out, they are just way too big.


----------



## RosesBlack (Mar 19, 2010)

*BUMP*

I love this thread thank you ladies.


----------



## stelladata (Mar 19, 2010)

re-edited



bump



again


----------



## cdawnlewis (Mar 19, 2010)

stelladata said:


> wow great progress, here's mine.
> I don't have specific dates, sorry but my timeline is from jan 2007- feb 2010 so far.The pictures are pretty big, and a lot.. sorry
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wow! Great progress! What's your regimine? Your length now is what I want to be...I have about 2 inches till Waist Length but I want full waist length by this summer...


----------



## biancaelyse (Mar 19, 2010)

Here I am in April 2009.

My siggy pic was taken in October 2009.

I'm now an inch or so above WL but too lazy to take a new pic


----------



## biancaelyse (Mar 19, 2010)

testing......


----------



## ProjectWLhair (Mar 19, 2010)

SEMO said:


> Sorry in advance that these pics are ginormas.
> 
> *Fall 2006 (right after my big chop)*
> 
> ...


 
(Sigh)   Ur hair is just soooo beautiful!!


----------



## ProjectWLhair (Mar 19, 2010)

cdawnlewis said:


> Wow! Great progress! *What's your regimine?* Your length now is what I want to be...I have about 2 inches till Waist Length but I want full waist length by this summer...


 

Yes, I would love to know too..    Ur hair is :sooo pretty!!


----------



## ckisland (Mar 19, 2010)

I BC'd on Nov. 14, 2007 after a 10 week transition. This is my hair from then until March 2010 

A month after my BC'd. My hair's actually picked out 





Wash n'go now (not picked out)





length at the end of year 1             length now: 1 year 4 months later


----------



## stelladata (Mar 19, 2010)

cdawnlewis said:


> Wow! Great progress! What's your regimine? Your length now is what I want to be...I have about 2 inches till Waist Length but I want full waist length by this summer...


thank you!!
Honestly I'm not as strict about a regime as I was when I was natural.. which is one of the reasons I am here, I feel as though I could have more progress than I am gaining now, but' i've kinda slacked off a lot. But as an update for anyone who is interested in knowing. 

1. I wash my hair at least twice a week. 

2. My second wash is usually on the weekends, and includes DCs. Initially I was using amla powder for my DCs but unfortunately i've run out and now incorporated Henna into my regime (which I hate, but I also hate wasting product so i'm improvising), I can honestly say, that I will be stocking up on some amla when i run out because my hair loves & grows w/ it.

3. I straighten my hair at least twice a month... sometimes three. But I find that the more heat I use, the more my ends suffer. So most of the time, you'll find my hair in a sleeked back bun.
Note: I kinda alternate e.g week 1-straight week 2-bun week 3-straight week-4 bun ... it doesnt always happen like that because sometimes I am so lazy that I go a while month with buns.

*Side notes*:

I moisturize with (if I am bunning that wk) coconut oil.
I still have some left over products from when I was natural, so I use those as well
The only product I use in my hair when straightening (_after washing/conditioning/DCing my hair_) is biosilk silk therapy (_@costco for apx.8.99_) And I use it very sparingly .. because a little dot goes a long way!
I own and love my 7 row denman brush, and swear by it.
I air-dry my hair and probably use my diffuser once ever 2 months (_ i havent used since dec 09 lmao _ ).
I own a micro fiber towel.I dry up in less than an hr as opposed to 2 plus hrs when i was natural.
I do my own perms, and I'm glad I do because my ends are currently suffering because of how strong my first perm was (mizani)... straight hair is nice but i'm really not in a rush to achieve bone straight hair, I like body, flyaways and a little bit of frizz.
Though my flat iron's temp is at 450 I do only one pass on each section I part. And probably 2 or 3 passes on my roots, depending on what the weather is like.
I wrap or protect my hair w/ a silk scarf or bonnet every night.My pillow covers/sheets are also silk 

It might seem like a lot but in all reality I sound lazy compared to what I was doing when I was natural, and most of that laziness is because I am a few inches from my goal, which is hip length.. But hopefully joining LHCF will give me more inspiration since I see so many beautiful heads on here, I feel like actually 'tlc'ing my hair again lmao.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 19, 2010)

Marking my spot. I'll be back.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 19, 2010)

stelladata said:


> wow great progress, here's mine.
> I don't have specific dates, sorry but my timeline is from jan 2007- feb 2010 so far.The pictures are pretty big, and a lot.. sorry
> 
> nm... took the last two out, they are just way too big.



omg i love your curls!!!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Mar 19, 2010)

Update 3/18/10 at the bottom












First BKT 4/23/09 and a second minichop of the relaxed hair.







On my way back to BSL, but with natural hair.







my curly hair 3/18/10






BKT





I hope to reach BSL by March 2011.


----------



## stelladata (Mar 19, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> omg i love your curls!!!!



 thank you!!!


----------



## GreenD (Mar 19, 2010)

stelladata said:


> wow great progress, here's mine.
> I don't have specific dates, sorry but my timeline is from jan 2007- feb 2010 so far.The pictures are pretty big, and a lot.. sorry
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm glad you posted pics as I was trying to make due with your pikistrip!!


----------



## stelladata (Mar 19, 2010)

DivaDava said:


> I'm glad you posted as I was trying to make due with your pikistrip!!



lol yeah you can't really see much on it. But at least you can make out the twa ahahah


----------



## GreenD (Mar 19, 2010)

stelladata said:


> lol yeah you can't really see much on it. But at least you can make out the twa ahahah


 
So did/do you PS to get to your current length? I know you mentioned bunning, but was that your PS from 2007 to now?


----------



## Go0dGirl08 (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful everyone just beautiful!


----------



## stelladata (Mar 19, 2010)

DivaDava said:


> So did/do you PS to get to your current length? I know you mentioned bunning, but was that your PS from 2007 to now?



what does PS mean?
I couldnt bun in 07, lol that was when I did the big chop, I think I had 2inches of hair  but towards the end of 08 heading into early 09 I could pack my hair into some type of bun. But I wore a lot of hats in the winter, sometimes with my satin bonnet underneath.. i know... ghetto.. but at the time I was taking classes so i never had to take my hat off. But I would do a lot of protective styles, like twists, buns, and hiding my hair. Protective styles really do work when it comes to length retention, but you have to know when your edges are suffering. Also, I was a vitamin addict...well kinda. lmao, I faithfully took (if i can remember) GNC women's ultra mega vitamins, there were a few others too like biotin briefly, but i broke out badly from that, even though i saw results. Another thing that some people might have done on LHCF which caught on for me was carrot juice, and you'd be surprised what carrot juice does for you in the long run. Some days I didn't even have to fake the shine. When I did that big chop, length and growth was a 24 hr job for me, I had a consistent routine except for brief cycles of experimentations here and there but, I kept firm to vitamin intake, water, exercise and hair boards!!  I've pretty much slacked off since then, but the rest of what i've mentioned so far is what I've been doing lately which, needs improvement.

Oh, and amla, i've been faithfully using amla powder since (apx) late 07. It was one of the reasons my curls popped and it's very moisturizing. I don't think i'll be giving that up anytime soon, even though I've got a perm now


----------



## GreenD (Mar 20, 2010)

LOL, PS means protective style, but you answered my question perfectly!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Mar 20, 2010)

trendsetta25 said:


> omg i love your curls!!!!


 
Ditto!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackpearl81 (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow lovely growth!!


----------



## blessedandlucky (Mar 20, 2010)

my starting point is in my avi - december 2008. and, here's where i am today - march 2010:


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=61298&d=1269129603


----------



## Tinkerbell19 (Mar 20, 2010)

hey 
my starting pic is the short bob in my siggy and my update is my avatar which i just took last wknd


----------



## trendybosschicebz (Mar 20, 2010)

Then. Relaxed and colored. *embarrassing*






Now
Natural and flat-ironed. Still not where I wanna be but a step in the right direction.


----------



## stelladata (Mar 21, 2010)

DivaDava said:


> LOL, PS means protective style, but you answered my question perfectly!! Thanks so much!!



lmao.. sorry ..you're most welcome!!!


----------



## PearlyCurly (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a habit of putting to many pictures on here, i have more in my fotki but i'll just post a few pics.




Back in *2007*, (Left) When i first started my hair care journey in 2007, i was a fried APL. (Right) It should say *Sept* 200*8*! I was transition for like the 50th time I cut my hair into a bob, it had just grown back to SL then...




(*2008*) October-I relaxed my hair out of frustration, and i lost about half of my hair, this picture shows my bald spot. I lost more hair on the left side.




(*Jan 29th 2009*) I chopped my hair off twice, but my official BC is January 29th.




(*December 2009*) My wet ponytail




(*March 2010*) My hair is dry here, it now hangs(in the front at least l0l).  But i swear my hair looked shorter on camera

Im no where near finished my journey yet! I am currently CLB when stretchted. I want to be at least WL stretched...then im done


----------



## stelladata (Mar 23, 2010)

PearlyCurly said:


> I have a habit of putting to many pictures on here, i have more in my fotki but i'll just post a few pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




=O omg wow, I'm sorry that happened to you but wow you've got some luscious curls


----------



## lux10023 (Mar 23, 2010)

several things i noticed--its takes about 2 yrs to grow some substantial length--which is great since its not alotta time--24 months

we dont have a problem growing hair--all sistahs needs are the proper tips to keep it healthy to retain length

in college---it is do-able to ps since ppl can walk around lookin any which way--sometimes..not every campus but at some campus---esp if your at a clr school

overall we can grow hair and so many beautiful heads--in this thread there where ppl who came back from severe breakage--color damage and balding---so there is hope for everyone...

Happy growing ;o)


----------



## pookaloo83 (Mar 23, 2010)

perfect28 said:


> *in college---it is do-able to ps since ppl can walk around lookin any which way--sometimes..not every campus but at some campus---esp if your at a clr school
> *


----------



## trendsetta25 (Mar 23, 2010)

trendybosschicebz said:


> Then. Relaxed and colored. *embarrassing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those biscuits look mighty tasty!


----------



## Misseyl (Mar 23, 2010)

Great hair inspirations.:  Everyone here made tremendous progress.. Keep rocking guys


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 25, 2010)

*I really enjoyed looking at some of the growth in here. Way to grow ladies and keep up the good work. I can't wait to join you!!!*


----------



## Janet' (Mar 25, 2010)

Excellent growth...All of you ladies are awesome!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Mar 25, 2010)

All of you keep inspiring me………keep it coming.  Gotta put something together and come back here.....


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 26, 2010)

then...relaxed, dry, damaged, just bad:





now: natural and healthy =) :


----------



## melissa-bee (Mar 26, 2010)

^^^ that relaxed pic looks like my hair now.


----------



## MzJai (Mar 26, 2010)

I :heart2:this thread! here is my contribution:

2 months after BC (August 2008)
Puff (Feb 2009)
Length check (October 2009)
Big Twist out (Dec 09)
1st flat Iron (March 2010)

Beautiful hair ladies!!!!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 26, 2010)

melissa-bee said:


> ^^^ that relaxed pic looks like my hair now.


 
IA Melissa-bee, that was my hair in 2007!


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 26, 2010)

hairdrama:{ said:


> Gotta put something together and come back here.....


 
Uhhhhhh...YES, YOU DO!! I've stalked- errr um, visited your fotki many times and you've got your own story of hair victory to tell.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 18, 2010)

This thread is simply, the best!  You ladies are such inspirations.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Mrs. Verde (Aug 21, 2010)

April 2008





November 2009
My hair is thicker and healthier





August 2010


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Aug 23, 2010)

August 2005





06' starting to grow out my color




08 fully natural! gotta love shrinkage :/





09 fresh trim





Jan 2010 stylist cut 3 inches of my hair! I only needed a trim! I was so pissed, I was at bsl finally and she chopped me back to APL!





Jun 2010 





My bad self dye job 6/2010


----------



## Janet' (Aug 23, 2010)

I just love this thread!!!


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Aug 23, 2010)

Bumping


----------



## TheQuietOne (Aug 24, 2010)

woow woooow woooooow. 
Seeing all these great progress pictures are so inspirational.

Happy i found this thread, cos i was >>>this<<< close to giving up on the whole hair growing thing.

after reading this thread, its obvious to see healthy long hair can be achieved so imma jus be patient. 
Hoping i soon will have some progress pics to share

once again beautiful hair ladies


----------



## FebeeSigns (Aug 24, 2010)

then. Relaxed




After my B/C in 2008




Early 2010, 2 years natural




Right now


----------



## aunaturel. (Aug 24, 2010)

-- edited.


----------



## curlupndye (Aug 24, 2010)

Soliel185 said:


> I didn't realize it until this thread made me start looking at pics, but even my straightened hair looks better!
> 
> *THEN:*
> 
> ...


 It's amazing how different you look when curly or straight. I wasn't sure I was looking at the same person. You are very pretty, but you look best with curly hair. Congrats on such beautiful curls!


----------



## tasha7239 (Aug 24, 2010)

Congrats on everyones progress!!!!!!!!


----------



## Incognitus (Jun 1, 2013)

for more pics....


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 1, 2013)

First pic is from 3 years ago,the second is from 2 years and the,last is,recent


----------



## Adiatasha (Jul 10, 2014)

I got some pics to show somewhere... I'll be back


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 21, 2015)

2013 in the pink tank top.

September 2015 in the white tshirt


----------



## ajargon02 (Sep 21, 2015)

I like this thread! I hope more ladies come in and post more pix!


----------



## ilong (Sep 22, 2015)

@Adiatasha -WOW- "you came a long way baby".   Your hair not only gained a lot of length, it's thick as well.  Congrats!

What do you contribute your success to?


----------



## overtherainbow (Sep 25, 2015)

2013 and 2015.  first pic is a twist out right after big chop.  second pic is a braid out from last weekend.


----------



## aishae (Jun 12, 2018)

I had to bump this. The thread is old but the inspiration is TIMELESS!


----------

